# Splicing two pieces of inlay banding



## lateralus819 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a project i want to do inlay banding on, my front apron/top are over 36" long, I've read the term of splicing them using a scarf joint. 

What angle is sufficient enough to hide these?


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Is it wood? 
If so it's almost always a different grain, density, color.
Consider breaking it up into symmetrical pieces to add character, detail.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

lateralus819 said:


> I have a project i want to do inlay banding on, my front apron/top are over 36" long, I've read the term of splicing them using a scarf joint.
> 
> What angle is sufficient enough to hide these?


The choice might depend on the pattern used. Some look seamless when scarfed, while others with perpendicular pattern look good with just a good butt joint.


















.


----------

